# كتاب Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes



## مهندس المحبة (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الكتاب من أهم الكتب للمهندس الكيمياوي الجديد. يحتوي على مبادئ و أساسيات الهندسة الكيميائية. أنصح الجميع بمطالعته و الاحتفاظ بنسخة منه.

http://rapidshare.com/files/8050635/Processes.rar​ 
أرجو الرد والدعاء ........

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة ​


----------



## الشاطر الأول (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع ...........


----------



## ahmed79_31_5 (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## ماري مار (11 مارس 2009)

أريد معرفة المقصود بالتشكيل العجائني للمعادن


----------



## ماري مار (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدي المحترمين 
أريد أحد يفيدني عن 

(التشكيل العجائني للمعادن)

وجزاكم الله ألف خير​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد وإن شاء الله أشوف الموضوع .......


----------



## silicon_100 (14 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxx a lot my brother, very interesting book


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مارس 2009)

thank u very much my brother for ur speech and u r welcome in any time


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (14 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم مهندس المحبة اطلب مساعدتك في الحصول على تركيبة معجون البلاستيك ( معجون الجدران )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وسوف أرى مابأستطاعتي أيجاده إن شاء الله ......


----------



## مهندس عضوي (7 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا والى الامام دوما وابدا بكل مفيد وجديد


----------



## المهندسة الكيميائي (18 أبريل 2010)

تسلم الايادي...................................


----------



## mohammed RIRI (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الرابط:56:


----------



## eng.queen2011 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجو مساعدتي, ما اقدر احمل الكتابelmentary principles of chemical processes, وانا بحاجة ظرورية له, ممكن جعله كمرفق بصيغة pdf


----------



## Eng. Firas (13 سبتمبر 2012)

the link is no longer valid, please re-upload it...
Thanks


----------

